

Terminal IDE: full-featured terminal/shell/SDKs on Android - cgs1019
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside

======
ajross
This kind of thing makes me sad. If Google had just built on top of the
regular linux stack, even without X, they'd have all this for free. But
instead Android is trapped with forked core libraries which track upstream
poorly if at all; needless duplication (dumbed down rewrites of glibc,
busybox, udevd); cave man software maintenance ("updates" by unzipping crap
inside a boot loader).

It's a great app framework. But it's not even remotely close to being a self-
hosted development environment, and probably never will be. Toys like this are
just reminders about how much they threw out.

~~~
dave1010uk
Both HP's webOS and Nokia's Maemo/Meego platforms were much more similar to a
standard desktop Linux desktop. I wonder if Mozilla's Boot2Gecko, or even
Samsung's Tizen will be good replacements.

------
dansul
I think this was posted a while ago, it's also open source
<http://code.google.com/p/terminal-ide/>

What I don't understand is how can someone code on this, even on a tablet.

~~~
kruhft
It comes with telnetd and sshd so you can connect to it using a regular PC, if
you feel like it. I also wonder, can you plug a USB keyboard into an android
device and have it recognized (using a full size to mini USB adapter)?

------
dkhenry
Terminal IDE is great and I use it frequently on my Prime, but it has no DNS
name resolution built in. Also it is missing emacs. This has limited it to
really just another place to SSH to a VPS.

*NOTE you can use jping to get the IP for a hostname. FWIW

------
Cieplak
Very cool, but I can't pipe commands together because the shell doesn't
recognize the pipe character on my phone (htc evo)

~~~
cgs1019
Are you using the built-in Terminal IDE keyboard that comes with the app? You
will probably need to enable it explicitly in the keyboard settings. It's big
and a bit unwieldy, but one criticism that _can't_ be levied against it is
featurelessness..

------
Cieplak
Any ideas for setting up a package manager?

~~~
luv2code
this looks pretty cool. use it to install python and/or ruby:
<http://botbrew.inportb.com/>

